# أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح، بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله



## aymonded (6 مايو 2014)

ليتنا يا إخوتي ننتبه ونحذر من تصديق كل واحد يقول الرب قال لي أو أن عنده رؤى ومشاهد روحية أو ينقل ويكتب عن معجزات حدثت أو تحدث، لأن كثيرة هي اضطرابات النفس التي تؤدي لأوهام تبدو صالحة ومقدسة من الله، ولكنها من حيل عدو الخير أو حَوَّل روحي داخلي ينشأ من عدة أسباب كثيرة، وقد تؤدي لتعاليم خاطئة، لأن عن طريق تصديق الرؤى والأحلام وبعض المعجزات تنشأ افكار عكس كلمة الله تؤدي لتعاليم خاطئة تُفسد النفس وتسقطها من عمل النعمة، فمبارك من يُصلي دائماً لينال روح التمييز والإفراز جاعلاً كلمة الله مرآته الخاصة التي يرى فيها كل شيء مقارناً الروحيات بالروحيات غير متسرعاً في الحكم على الأشياء بل ينتظر في الصلاة حتى يكتشف الحقيقة بنور الله المُشرق...

فاطلبوا روح إفراز وتمييز من الله لأنه مكتوب: 


[ امتحنوا كل شيء تمسكوا بالحسن ] (1تسالونيكي 5: 21)
[ أيها الأحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح، بل امتحنوا الأرواح هل هي من الله، لأن أنبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا إلى العالم ] (1يوحنا 4: 1)
_____مقالة سبق وتم كتابتها في المنتدى أحب اضعها مرة أخرى هنا_____​أن حيل عدو الخير كثيرة متنوعة، وله قدرة على خداع أي إنسان، وبخاصة من  يظن في نفسه أنه وصل لدرجة روحية عميقة، وبخاصة الذين يسعون نحو الرؤى  والإعلانات ظناً منهم أنها المرحلة العميقة في الإيمان، لذلك علينا يا  إخوتي أن نكثف صلاتنا في طلب التمييز بإلحاح من الله، لأن كثيرين انخدعوا  في أحلامهم والرؤى الروحانية التي ظنوا أنها من الله وهي خدعة عدو الخير  للنفس التي تسعى نحو الرؤى لأن أصل الكبرياء يُحركها وليست بساطة القلب في  الإيمان، فكثيرون انخدعوا في مطالبهم التي  يسعون إليها لذلك مكتوب: [ القلب أخدع من كل شيء وهو نجيس من يعرفه ]  (إرميا 17: 9)، ولذلك قال المرنم في صلاته [ أُنظر أن كان في طريقٌ باطلٌ  واهدني طريقاً أبدياً ] (مزمور 139: 24)

فكل مشاهدة روحية ينبغي أن تُسترشد بالإيمان المُسلَّم بالإنجيل الظاهر في  قوة الرجاء والعامل بالمحبة، فالإيمان والمحبة يجعلنا لا نطلب أن نرى لأنه  مكتوب: [ طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا ] (يوحنا 20: 29)، بل علينا أن نترك  هذا الأمر تماماً لحكمة الروح القدس الذي يُعطي رؤى وإعلانات حسب القصد  الإلهي، أولاً لبنيان النفس الخاص، وثانياً خبره تُقدم للآخرين، فالله قبل  تلك المرحلة يُنقي القلب ويهب الحس العقلي المستنير لترى النفس اللامنظور  في المحبة المتدفقة في قلبها بالروح القدس...

وعلينا أن نعلم يقيناً  أن الله لا يخالف نفسه ولا يضاد أفعاله ولا وصاياه ولا يُعطي شيئاً عكس ما  أعلنه في الكتاب المقدس وتم تسليمه من جيلٍ لجيل، لأن النفس المصابة  بالحوَّل الروحي لا تقدر أن تُميز الأمور تمييزاً صحيحاً، فتنخدع بالمناظر  الروحية التي هي أساسها من عدو كل خير، فينخدع قلبها التي تسترشد به لأنها  تفرح بالإعلانات مثل الطفل الذي يفرح بأي شيء يراه في عينيه جميلاً جداً مع  أنه أخذه من غريب، ويود أن يريه للجميع مفتخراً بما لديه وأنه ناله من  أبويه، مع أن في الواقع أخذه من آخر غيرهم قد خدعه بأنها هدية والديه،  وبذلك يعطيه الثقة في نفسه حتى لا يعود مرة أخرى يستقبل كل ما هو صالح،  لذلك علينا أن نحذر جداً وننتبه، وأن نطلب الإفراز والتمييز، ولا نفرح برؤى  وإعلانات بل نفرح بالتصاقنا بالله الظاهر في تغيير قلبنا بطاعة الوصية  وحفظ التعليم المُسلَّم لنا من جيل لجيل بدون أن نضيف شيئاً غريباً بعيد عن  روح التعليم، أو ننتقص منه شيئاً أو نخالف ما قد أُعلن لنا في إنجيل  الخلاص وبشارة الحياة.

الله يا إخوتي كُلي الصلاح طبيعياً وبما لا  يُقاس، أما الإنسان فيُصبح صالحاً فقط بسعيه وعنايته وانتباهه، فالنفس  المهتمة بالصالحات تتحد بالله قدر طاقتها بإرادتها حسب نموها الظاهر في  طاعتها لكلمة الله وعدم مشاركتها في شرور العالم ورغبات الناس المُدمرة  للنفس، مبتعدة عن كل طمع حتى في المشاهد الروحية، وبفعل عمل صلاح الله فيها  التي تكتسبه بالصلاة، يتحوَّل الإنسان ويتغير عن شكله بتجديد ذهنه مختبراً  إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة، لأن الرسول يقول: [ ولا تشاكلوا هذا  الدهر بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم لتختبروا ما هي إرادة الله  الصالحة المرضية الكاملة ] (رومية 12: 2)، وحينما نختبر إرادة الله الصالحة  المرضية الكاملة فأنه لن يخدعنا أحد، لأننا حصلنا على بصيرة نافذة وعقلاً  مستنيراً راجحاً أي باختصار لنا فكر المسيح وبذلك لن ننخدع قط...
_______________


 [ أيها الأب الوقور (القس المحبوب يوسابيوس)،  ثبت الإخوة، *وانذر الذين يظنون أنهم يعرفون الأمور السماوية بإعلانات  تُخالف ما هو مُسَلَّمٌ لنا في الأسفار المُقدسة*، مُتذكرين كلمات الرسول  بولس [ إن بشرناكم نحن أو ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم به، فلتكن هذه  البشارة ملعونة ] (راجع غلاطية 1: 8) وسلام  الله الكامل يملك على قلوبكم، ويحفظنا معكم في الإيمان المستقيم. صلوا لنا  لكي نُكمل جهادنا، ونرث ملكوت الله الذي وعدنا به الرب يسوع المسيح الذي  له المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين ] (من رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى القس يوسابيوس من كتاب الثالوث القدوس توحيد وشركة وحياة – الطبعة الأولى 2010)​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 مايو 2014)

بصراحه أ.أيمن الموضوع ده جه فى وقته ..
لأن المواضيع دى أنتشرت جدا وأصبحت تسبب عثرة للبسطاء ..
تلاقى شخص جاى يقول أنا المسيح أو العذراء أو الروح القدس قاللى 
أوصل رسالة للبشر وكأن الوحى فى الكتاب المقدس قد عجز عن توصيل
هذه الامور للناس ..
والمشكلة الاكبر بيقولوا كلام مضاد للحق الكتابى وتجد من يصدقه ..


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> بصراحه أ.أيمن الموضوع ده جه فى وقته ..
> لأن المواضيع دى أنتشرت جدا وأصبحت تسبب عثرة للبسطاء ..
> تلاقى شخص جاى يقول أنا المسيح أو العذراء أو الروح القدس قاللى
> أوصل رسالة للبشر وكأن الوحى فى الكتاب المقدس قد عجز عن توصيل
> ...



هي دية المشكلة الكبرى يا غالي، ولو اتكلمنا يتقال اننا بنقاوم الروح القدس أو عمل الله، وللأسف مثل هذه الموضوعات بتسرب تعاليم مضلة كثيرة لأن كل واحد بيعتمد على الغيبيات والناس بتصدق زي المعجزات اللي بتفسد النفس وتضلها عن الحق والناس تصدق علشان شايفين أمامهم خوارق واقتنعنوا بيها، وبسبب عدم التمييز ولا الإفراز  انحازوا لها...

حيل عدو الخير كثيرة ان لم ننتبه لها فسنضل بسهولة، النعمة معك ولنُصلي من اجل بعضنا البعض ومن أجل كل من ليس عنده غفراز ولا تمييز...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]حبيبى أيمن ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المعجزات – الرؤى – الأحلام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أشياءاً تخص أصحابها ...أو ... المُفترض هكذا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو جائنى ليقول حدث كيت وكيت ..أنا لا أصدقه ولا أكذبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكننى لآ أأخذه على سبيل الأمر المُسَّلم به [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس حلوة " حَول روحى " دية :smile01[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حبيبى أيمن ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المعجزات – الرؤى – الأحلام *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أشياءاً تخص أصحابها ...أو ... المُفترض هكذا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو جائنى ليقول حدث كيت وكيت ..أنا لا أصدقه ولا أكذبه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكننى لآ أأخذه على سبيل الأمر المُسَّلم به [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس حلوة " حَول روحى " دية :smile01[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



سلام لشخصك العزيز، كما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس أن هناك شيء اسمه روح إفراز وتمييز وبيظهر في الكلام نفسه ان كان من الله والا من النفس، لأن لا ينبغي أن نصدق كل إنسان إلا بعد فحص وتدقيق لكي لا يضل أحد وراء شرح أو تفسير غير منضبط حسب الإنجيل، وبخاصة الذين لديهم موهبة التعليم عندهم من الله تمييز بين التعليم الذي من الله والتعليم الذي حسب الناس,,, 

ولا ينبغي أن نخلط الأمور ببعضها البعض لئلا نضل، لأن كثيرين بدون تدقيق يتسرعوا في كتابة أحلام او رؤى خاصة وعن دون دراية يكتبوا ما هو مضاد للتعليم عن دون قصد أو حسب رأيهم الشخصي أو ما تناقلوه من كتب ومقالات أخرى بعدم فهم او بدون تمييز، لأن الله لن يخالف نفسه ولا يضاد وصاياه، هذا يحدث عند الإنسان فقط، فكل ما يخالف الإلهام الكتابي ويُكتب عكسه، أو يُكتب رأي شخصي أو افتراضي لم يعلن، فينبغي الحذر منه ولا أخذه كشيء مٌُسلَّم به... والمفروض الخبرات الشخصية جداً لا تُكتب في العلن إلا على نحوٍ عام، بدون الدخول في تفاصيل ولا تأملات تخص صاحبها فقط ولا تنفع الآخرين...


 النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين


----------



## أَمَة (6 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> فاطلبوا روح إفراز وتمييز من الله لأنه مكتوب: ​


 
موضوع مهم جدا، ولن اقول أكثر مما قاله الذين سبقوني، وسأثني على ما قالوه في مشاركات منفصلة.

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 مايو 2014)

*لم أكن أعلم بتلك الأمور الا مؤخراً .. حيث أيضا واجهت بعض الاشخاص يقولون الله اعطاني أعلان لشخصك.؟!

لم أكن أفهم..لكن مع الوقت أكتشفت العطب .. 

أيضاً الذي احزنني ان تلك الاشياء تحدد مصير الاشخاص .؟

لان شخص قال فى اجتماع لأخت لنا ..انا ظهر لي أعلان ووحي من ربنا ان خطيبك مش هو اللي هيناسبك وهيمجد أسم ربنا معاكي..للأسف بعدها الخطوبه أتفشكلت.؟

وكأن الاخت دي مندهاش أي قدره ف أتخاذ قرار أو حتي روح تمييز..فقط أنصاعت وراء الاعلان الالهي.

شكراً للموضوع المفيد جداً ..*​


----------



## أَمَة (6 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لمواضيع دى أنتشرت جدا وأصبحت تسبب عثرة للبسطاء ..




صدقت! ما عليك سوى أن تذهب الى النت أو المكاتب وستجد كتبا عن سلسلة من رسائل، زعم أصحابها انها إملاءت من الله.



عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> تلاقى شخص جاى يقول أنا المسيح أو العذراء أو الروح القدس قاللى
> أوصل رسالة للبشر وكأن الوحى فى الكتاب المقدس قد عجز عن توصيل
> هذه الامور للناس ..




ما ظللته من كلامك يا باللون الأحمر هو بيت القصيد يا إبني. الرب يزيدك نعمة فوق نعمة.

مجرد تأكيد لكلامك. القديسون الكبار الذين وصلوا الى حياة الشركة شبه الكاملة مع الرب يسوعكانوا لا يتكلمون بسهولة عن إختباراتهم الروحية    [وهنا يحضرني القديس أنطونيوس الكبير] الذي كان يردد دائما لتلاميذهم عندما يطلبون منه أن يخبرهم لكي يعرفوا: "لديكم الكتاب المقدس، وفيه تجدون كل المعرفة" 



عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> المشكلة الاكبر بيقولوا كلام مضاد للحق الكتابى وتجد من يصدقه ..


 
لأ ادافع عن هؤولا إن قلت أنهم لا يقصدون، بل لا يعرفون لأن إختباراتهم ليست من عند الرب. ولكن هذا لا يمنع ان ما يقولون يكون عثرة لهم أولا ولكثيرين من الذين يصدقونهم.


----------



## أَمَة (6 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حبيبى أيمن ...*​​*[FONT=&quot]المعجزات – الرؤى – الأحلام *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]أشياءاً تخص أصحابها ...أو ... المُفترض هكذا *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​


​ 
 رد الإبن المبارك أيمن على مشاركتك بالكامل يستحق التأمل به.

ولكن اريد أن اوافقك على الجزئية التي اخترتها من مشاركتك، وهي أن المعجزات والرؤى والأحلام - لو افترضنا انها فعلا من عند الله- هي تخص أصحابها. لذلك من عنده تمييز لا يخبر بهذه الأمور *جميع الناس* بل يحفظها في قلبه.
*[FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 مايو 2014)

أسمحلى أستاذى أضيف مقال للأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير منقول من أحدى المدونات 

تمييز الأرواح

الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير


لأن حضور الأرواح إن كانت صالحة أم شريرة يمكن بسهولة تمييزها، بمساعدة الله. إن رؤية الأرواح المقدسة لا تقترن بالتشويش، لأنها لا تخاصم ولا تصيح ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوتها (إش 2:42، مت 19:12)، لكنها تأتي بهدوء شديد وبلطف، حتى أنه يحل مباشرة في النفس الفرح والبهجة والشجاعة. لأن الرب - الذي هو فرحنا - هو معهم، وقوة الله الآب. وتبقى أفكار النفس هادئة وغير منزعجة. وتنظر بنفسها - وهي مستنيرة كما بالأشعة - أولئك الذين يظهرون. إذ تتملكها محبة الإلهيات والأمور الآتية، بل وترغب أن تنضم إليهم كليةً، إذا كان يمكنها أن تغادر معهم.

لكن إذا كان البعض يخاف - بكوننا بشر - رؤية الأرواح الصالحة، فالذين يظهرون ينزعون الخوف منهم في الحال، كما فعل جبرائيل مع زكريا (لو 13:1)، وكما فعل الملاك الذي ظهر للمرأة (المجدلية) عند القبر المقدس (مت 5:28)، وكما فعل الملاك الذي قال للرعاة "لا تخافوا" (لو 10:2). لأن خوفهم لم ينتج عن جبن، بل من الإحساس بحضور كائنات أعلى. هذه هي إذاً طبيعة رؤية الأرواح الصالحة.

أما غارات وظهور الأرواح الشريرة فتكون مقترنة بالتشويش، بالضجيج، بالأصوات والصراخ، كمثل الشغب الحادث من الصبية الأردياء أو اللصوص. والذي من خلاله ينشأ الخوف في القلب، والإضطراب، وتشويش الفكر، والإكتئاب، وكراهية أولئك الذين يعيشون حياة التدقيق، واللامبالاة، والحزن، وتذكر الأهل، والخوف من الموت، وأخيراً الرغبة في الشرور، وعدم إحترام الفضيلة، والعادات المتقلبة.

لذلك كلما رأيتم أي منظر وخفتم، إذا أنتزع خوفكم مباشرة، وحل محله الفرح الذي لا يعبر عنه، والإبتهاج، والشجاعة، والقوة المتجددة، وهدوء الفكر - وكل ما ذكرته قبلاً - والجرأة والمحبة نحو الله، فتشجعوا وصلوا. لأن الفرح والحالة المستقرة للنفس تظهر قداسة الشخص الحاضر. هكذا تهلل إبراهيم عندما رأى الرب (يو 56:8)، وهكذا أيضاً قفز يوحنا من الفرح (إرتكض) عندما سمع صوت مريم والدة الإله (لو 41:1).

ولتكن هذه أيضاً علامة لكم، إذا ما بقيت النفس خائفة هذا معناه وجود الأعداء. لأن الشياطين لا تنزع الخوف الناتج من وجودها، كما فعل رئيس الملائكة جبرائيل مع مريم وزكريا، وكما فعل الملاك الذي ظهر للمرأة (المجدلية) عند القبر، لكنها بالأحرى كلما رأت البشر خائفين تزداد في تضليلهم حتى ما يفزع البشر بالأكثر، وفي آخر هجوم تهزأ بهم قائلة "خروا وأسجدوا". هكذا خدعوا اليونانيين، الذين أعتبروها آلهة زوراً وبهتاناً. لكن الرب لم يدعنا نُضلل بواسطة إبليس، إذ أنه أنتهره كلما صاغ ضده مثل هذه الخداعات، قائلاً: "إذهب عني يا شيطان لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وأياه وحده تعبد" (مت 10:4). فلنحتقر إذاً المُضلل أكثر فأكثر، لأن ما قاله الرب فعله من أجلنا، حتى إذا ما سمعت الشياطين مثل هذه الكلمات منا تطرد من قبل الرب الذي انتهرها بتلك الكلمات.


ولا يليق الأفتخار بإخراج الشياطين، ولا الإنتفاخ بشفاء الأمراض، كذلك لا يليق أن يُرفَّع من شأن من يخرج الشياطين وحده، أو أن يُحقَّر من شأن من لا يخرجها. بل ليدرس الشخص تدبير حياة كل واحد وبناءً على ذلك يُقلد، يباري أو يُصحِّح. لأن عمل الآيات ليس من اختصاصنا بل هو عمل المخلص، لذا قال لتلاميذه: "لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح تخضع لكم بل افرحوا أن أسماءكم كتبت في السموات" (لو 20:10)، لأن حقيقة أن أسمائنا مكتوبة في السموات هي برهان على حياتنا الفاضلة، أما إخراج الشياطين هو هبة من المخلص الذي يمنحها. لذلك لأولئك الذين افتخروا بالآيات لا بالفضيلة وقالوا: يارب أليس باسمك أخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة، أجابهم: الحق أقول لكم أني لا أعرفكم قط (مت 7). لأن الرب لا يعرف طريق الأثمة.

لكن يجب علينا أن نصلي على الدوام - كما قلت قبلاً - لكي نحصل على موهبة تمييز الأرواح، حتى لا نصدق كل روح، كما هو مكتوب (1 يو 1:4).



Reference: Life of Anthony (Vita Antoni), NPNF2-04, By Saint Athansius
ترجمة المدونة الآبائية ... http://erinipasy.blogspot.com/


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]مش عارف أقول أية بصراحة*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن وقعت تحت أيدى المقالة دى بالصدفة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسروقة ...أأأقصد مقتبسة .. تؤ تؤ منقولة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنص والحرف من أخونا أيموندد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيمن كتبها الساعة 9 صباحاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأخوة نقلوها الساعة 12 ظهراً !!!!!!!![/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]توارد خواطر والا الروح الموحى بيتنقل من هنا لهناك ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بجد بجد مش عارف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معندكمش حد بيعرف يكتب ...أكتبوا أسم الراجل اللى كتبها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بلاش أسم المنتدى بتاعنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسم صاحبها ... على الأقل أدبياً يعنى ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والا أيمن بقى أسمه ( مارينا ) من ورانا ؟؟؟؟
[/FONT]*​​




[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2014)

هههههههههههههههه بس مش لحقوا التعديل اللي وضعته بعد كده 
وده الطبيعي يا جميل وهاتلاقي في نفس ذات المنتدى موضوعات كتيييييييييير  منقولة بالحرف الواحد
وصدقني ده شيء مش يزعجني ولا يضايقني خالص المهم الناس تستفاد
​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

موضوع مهم جدا
شكرا استاذ ايمن
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2014)

ويبارك حياتك ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مايو 2014)

الاستاذ / ايمن
الرب يباركك حضرتك بتطرح موضوع فى غاية الاهمية والخطورة
انت بذلك تضع المسيحية فى الاطار الصحيح بعيد عن اى تشوهات تحدث
من البعض


----------



## kawasaki (7 مايو 2014)

*


حبيب يسوع قال:



الاستاذ / ايمن

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


حبيب يسوع قال:


> *الرب يباركك حضرتك بتطرح موضوع فى غاية الاهمية والخطورة*
> *انت بذلك تضع المسيحية فى الاطار الصحيح بعيد عن اى تشوهات تحدث*
> *من البعض*






*صحيح *
*وياريت الناس كلها زي عم ايمن *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> وصدقني ده شيء مش يزعجني ولا يضايقني خالص *المهم الناس تستفاد*
> ​


*أستفيد من " لص " ينسُب أعمال غيره الأدبية لنفسه ؟
ما هو لو كانت كتبت ( منقول ) وخلاص
لمررتها مرور الكرام على رأى " عبد المنعم أبراهيم " فى فيلم السفيرة عزيزة 

طيب تحب أسجل فى المنتدى وأدخل أسألها يعنى أية " حَّول روحى " ؟:smile02
وألا ممنوع الأسئلة فى القسم الروحى منعاً للإحراج ؟:smile01
*​ 
*مش فاهم يا أجمل تكبير دماغ حلو ...الروحانيات والسرقة 
دونت ميكس 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2014)

*«وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماًوَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى (يؤ  2 :  28)

يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ 
وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤىًوَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً(اع  2 :  17)

التمييز بين الصدق والكذب يكون بالرجوع للكتاب المقدس وليس لأراء الأفراد ......*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *«وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماًوَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى (يؤ  2 :  28)
> 
> يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ
> وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤىًوَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَماً(اع  2 :  17)
> ...



أذن ما لا يوافق الحق الكتابى وتعليم الرسل والاباء ..
لا يقبل ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2014)

*ما لا يوافق الكتاب المقدس لا يُقبل ......
تعليم الأباء ....... مشكلة ....
القديس اثناسيوس وغيره من قديسي الكنيسة الأرثدوكسية لم يعترفوا بقانونية سفر الرؤية  ...... ماذا نفعل هنا .....؟؟؟؟
هناك خلافات في فكر الآباء حسب انتمائهم الطائفي .... من منهم سنؤيده .... ومن منهم سنرفضه ونتكلم عليه بأسلوب "غير روحى" ..... 
*


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2014)

من له الحس الروحي ونال موهبة الإفراز من الله يستطيع التمييز وكل من ليس له موهبة الإفراز والتمييز من السهولة أن يقبل اي حد وتحركه كل ريح تعليم ولا يفرق بين الحالات النفسية وبين الأشياء الموهوبة من الله، ليعطنا الله أن نستوعب غنى اسرار الله لكي لا نضل بكل روح تعليم ولا نقبل اي شخص يقول الرب قال ولي والرب لم يقل شيئاً، لأن الإنسان المؤمن لا يقبل اي شيء بسهولة بل يفحص كل شيء في نور النعمة ووحدة الكنيسة، كونوا معافين​


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستفيد من " لص " ينسُب أعمال غيره الأدبية لنفسه ؟
> ما هو لو كانت كتبت ( منقول ) وخلاص
> لمررتها مرور الكرام على رأى " عبد المنعم أبراهيم " فى فيلم السفيرة عزيزة
> 
> ...



يا غالي مهو مش حد فينا يقدر يمنع حد من السرقة، فكل من يسرق هو وضميره...

أما موضوع حوَّل روحي القصد منه أن في ناس تظن انها تسير بالروح ولكن هي تسير باضطرابات نفسية ولا تعرف التمييز بين ما هو من الله وما هو من الناس لأن ليس لها الحواس المدربة، فتتعجل في خطواتها بلا تمييز أو فهم روحي اصيل فتختلط عليها الأمور حتى أنها ترفض كل ما هو من الله دون أن تدري بحجة التقوى أو لأنها تتوهم أنها تعرف الله وكل شيء لكن بسبب نظرتها المعكوسة تسير بالعكس وهي مقتنعه بأن هذا هو الطريق الصحيح وتدافع عنه كأنه إنجيل مع انه عكس عمل الله على خط مستقيم...
​


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما لا يوافق الكتاب المقدس لا يُقبل ......
> تعليم الأباء ....... مشكلة ....
> القديس اثناسيوس وغيره من قديسي الكنيسة الأرثدوكسية لم يعترفوا بقانونية سفر الرؤية  ...... ماذا نفعل هنا .....؟؟؟؟
> هناك خلافات في فكر الآباء حسب انتمائهم الطائفي .... من منهم سنؤيده .... ومن منهم سنرفضه ونتكلم عليه بأسلوب "غير روحى" .....
> *



أبي الحبيب دائماً ما تتسرع في الردود وكلامك غير واضح لأنك لم توضح بتتكلم عن أنهي آباء وفي انهي فترة !!!
والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والا الآباء في تلك الفترة إلى القرن الخامس لم يوجد طوائف من الأساس لكي يسيروا حسب انتمائهم الطائفي، وهذا يوضح ان شخصك العزيز لم تتعرف على هذه الشخصيات ولا درست كتبهم ولا أقوالهم ولا تاريخهم، وموضوع ان الكنيسة لم توافق على سفر الرؤيا (مع أن كلام شخصك العزيز غير صحيح على وجه الإطلاق، لأن من ذكرتهم هم الذين وافقوا على السفر ووضعوه من ضمن الأسفار القانونية) وهذا لا علاقة له بموضعنا هنا إطلاقاً، بل هذا الأمر يوضح لشخصك العزيز أن الكنيسة لا تقبل شيء بسهولة إلا بعد فحص دقيق، فنحن لا ولن نقبل أو نصدق اي حد يقول انا شوفت والا سمعت إلا بعد تدقيق لئلا يسبب في عثرة أحد أو يكتب تعاليم تعثر وتضل الآخرين في تفسيرات وشروحات غير منضبطة حسب الحق...

ومن هو أمين للحق وله موهبة التعليم لا يتسرع أبداً ويطلق الأحكام، بل يكون مدققاً في كل شيء، ونحن لا نحكم حسب الفكر الشخصي بل بروح الكلمة لأن من يقول الرب قال لي وعنده رؤى وأحلام لازم ينتبه لأن ليس كل شيء من الله، لأن الشيطان يستطيع ان يغير شكله لصورة ملاك نور، النعمة معك
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 مايو 2014)

على ما اذكر ان القديس اثناسيوس ذكر سفر رؤيا يوحنا 
فى قائمته للاسفار المقدسة ومن قبله ترتليان ويوستينوس


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أبي الحبيب دائماً ما تتسرع في الردود وكلامك غير واضح لأنك لم توضح بتتكلم عن أنهي آباء وفي انهي فترة !!!
> والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والا الآباء في تلك الفترة إلى القرن الخامس لم يوجد طوائف من الأساس لكي يسيروا حسب انتمائهم الطائفي، وهذا يوضح ان شخصك العزيز لم تتعرف على هذه الشخصيات ولا درست كتبهم ولا أقوالهم، وموضوع ان الكنيسة لم توافق على سفر الرؤيا لا علاقة له بموضعنا هنا إطلاقاً، بل هذا الأمر يوضح لشخصك العزيز أن الكنيسة لا تقبل شيء بسهولة إلا بعد فحص دقيق فنحن لا ولن نقبل أو نصدق اي حد يقول انا شوفت والا سمعت إلا بعد تدقيق لئلا يسبب في عثرة أحد أو يكتب تعاليم تعثر وتضل الاخرين في تفسيرات وشروحات غير منضبطة حسب الحق، ومن هو امين وله موهبة التعليم لا يسترع ابداً بل يكون مدققاً في كل شيء، ونحن لا نحكم حسب الفكر الشخصي بل بروح الكلمة لأن من يقول الرب قال لي وعنده رؤى وأحلام لازم ينتبه لأن ليس كل شيء من الله، لأن الشيطان يستطيع ان يغير شكله لصورة ملاك نور، النعمة معك
> ​



اعد قراءة ما كتبته يا استاذ ايمن ..... حضرتك تسرعت
ولم تكتفى بهذا ..... بل وجهت لى بضع اتهامات ..... متناسيا تعاليم الكتاب الذى تبشر به
وضعت لك نصوص كتابية ..... ارجو ان تراجعها
موضوع القديس اثناسيوس كان ردا على الأبن الحبيب عبد يسوع المسيح الذى قال اننا ينبغى ان نساير تعاليم الاباء .... فأوضحت له ان اباء ما قبل نيقية لهم اخطاء .... مثل عدم الاعتراف بسفر الرؤية من قبل اباء الكنيسة القبطية ....
وعن تعاليم اباء ما بعد نيقية وخلقدونية ..... من من الأباء نتبعهم ... اصحاب الطبيعة الواحدة ام اصحاب الطبيعتين
إننى احترم اباءنا .... لكنى لا أولههم 
ارجوا ان تعتبرنى حمار ..... فعلى حمار دخل الرب يسوع اورشليم 
واتمنى ألا أكون ذات يوم أريوس .... الذى ازاغ المسكونة وكان من كبار معلمى الكنيسة القبطية ..... فكل قتلاها اقوياء ....
لا يوجد رفض للرؤى بوجه عام .... ولا يوجد قبول للرؤى بوجه عام ...
ولن يكون القبول او الرفض حسب رؤية أستاذ ايمن


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> على ما اذكر ان القديس اثناسيوس ذكر سفر رؤيا يوحنا
> فى قائمته للاسفار المقدسة ومن قبله ترتليان ويوستينوس



كلا حبيبى  ... اباء الكنيسة القبطية لم يعترفوا بقانونية سفر الرؤية حتى القرن السادس  .... فهل علينا ان نسير خلفهم ....؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 مايو 2014)

القوائم 

وهي مخطوطات تكتب قائمة بالاسفار القانونية حسب الاباء والكنائس 

اول قائمة هي موراتوري وترجع الي سنة 170 م

وتقول عن سفر الرؤيا 

لقد استلمنا فقط رؤيا يوحنا...



قائمة اوريجانوس 185 الي 254 يقول 

يتكلم عن الاسفار ثم يقول

يوحنا الذي ترك خلفه انجيلا واحدا ورغم هذا اعترف انه يستطيع ان يكتب اكثر مما يستطيع العالم ان يحتويه 21: 25 وكتب ايضا الوحي الذي امره ان يبقي سرا ولا يكتب اصوات الرعود السبعة رؤيا 10: 4 وترك ايضا رسالة من سطور قليلة ومحتمل ثانية وثالثة 



قائمة قوانين الرسل 

قائمة يوسابيوس القيصري 265 الي 340 م

يتكلم عن الاسفار المقدسة ويقول عن سفر الرؤيا ويسميه وحي يوحنا



قائمة كلارومينتس ( مختلف علي تاريخها من القرن الثالث الي الخامس او السادس ) تقول  

رؤيا يوحنا 1200 سطر 


قائمة تشلتنهام 360 م تقول 

الرؤيا 1800 سطر



 قائمة اثاناسيوس الرسولي 367 م يقول

رؤيا يوحنا 



قائمة غريعوريوس النيزنزي 329 الي 389 م ويقول

يوحنا المبشر العظيم للكل كتب ماشيا علي السحاب



قائمة ابيفانيوس 385 م

رؤيا يوحنا 



قائمة امفيلوكيوس 394 م 
رؤيا يوحنا 



قائمة القديس جيروم 394 م 

في رسالته الي بولس اسقف نولا 

رؤيا يوحنا يحتوي علي اسرار كما كلمات 



قائمة اغسطينوس 397 م 

كتاب واحد لرؤيا يوحنا



 قائمة مجمع قرطاج الذي انعقد علي عدة مراحل بداية من 397 م الي 419 

قانون 24 يقول

 الاسفار الالهية المقدسه ... رؤيا يوحنا 



المؤرخ روفينيوس 400 م 

العهد الجديد يوجد اربعة اناجيل .... ورؤيا يوحنا



ثم بعد ذلك الكثير جدا
http://drghaly.com/articles/display/11674#.U2o84p8R4xM.facebook


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2014)

*راجع كتاب القديس يوحنا الدمشقى لن تجد سفر الرؤية من الاسفار القانونية آنذاك*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 مايو 2014)

حاضر يا أبى الحبيب سأبحث عن ما كتب القديس يوحنا الدمشقى ..
ولكن أنا لما تكلمت عن تعاليم الاباء لم أتكلم فى المطلق بل ما يوافق الحق الكتابى فنحن لا نؤله احدا ولا نعطى عصمة لأحد مهما كان ..
وأنا لو حضرتك تسمحلى أختلف معك فى لسنا نحن من نفرق بين رؤى ورؤى لا بل كل مؤمن لديه روح الافراز والتمييز عليه أن يبين الفرق بين الغث والثمين ولا يصح أبدا أن أصدق كل شخص يأتينى بأقوال على أنها وحى من الروح القدس وأقبلها بلا فحص بداعى عدم التشكيك بل علينا كلنا أن نرى هل يوافق هذا الحق الكتابى أم لا وما مدى تأثير هذا الكلام على بنيان كنيسة الله الحى ..
*تقبل محبتى وأحترامى أبى الحبيب *.


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> حاضر يا أبى الحبيب سأبحث عن ما كتب القديس يوحنا الدمشقى ..
> ولكن أنا لما تكلمت عن تعاليم الاباء لم أتكلم فى المطلق بل ما يوافق الحق الكتابى فنحن لا نؤله احدا ولا نعطى عصمة لأحد مهما كان ..
> وأنا لو حضرتك تسمحلى أختلف معك فى لسنا نحن من نفرق بين رؤى ورؤى لا بل كل مؤمن لديه روح الافراز والتمييز عليه أن يبين الفرق بين الغث والثمين ولا يصح أبدا أن أصدق كل شخص يأتينى بأقوال على أنها وحى من الروح القدس وأقبلها بلا فحص بداعى عدم التشكيك بل علينا كلنا أن نرى هل يوافق هذا الحق الكتابى أم لا وما مدى تأثير هذا الكلام على بنيان كنيسة الله الحى ..
> *تقبل محبتى وأحترامى أبى الحبيب *.



*حبيبى أنا اوافقق تماما فيما ذكرته ..... لا يوجد قبول بلا فحص ونتدقيق ..... ولا رفض عام ........ كل ما هو متوافق الكتاب المقدس لن نرفضه لمجرد اننا لدينا ايمان ان الرب عليه ان يصمت ......
موضوع سفر الرؤية ستجد لى موضوع فى المباركين...... وذكر لى الاخوة هناك ما ذكرته انا هنا .....*


----------



## peace_86 (7 مايو 2014)

*قبل أي شي أحب أقول للأستاذ أيمن: *

*شكراً جزيلاً على مواضيعك الرائعة والهادفة..*
*ولو أن هذا الموضوع في تعليم عام.. إلا أنه يحمل في طياته رسالة خاصة..*

*وهذا مش غلط بل ومطلوب أن نقف معاً جنباً لجنب ونصحح أخطاء غيرنا..*

*عن نفسي لا آخذ كلام المتنبئين بشكل جدي وابني حياتي بناءاً على تلك النبوءات التي قالوها بشر عاديين قد يكونوا غير مشهورين بالقداسة.. لكن الرب يسوع للجميع.*


*أنا أتفق مع الأخ عبد يسوع المسيح والأخ عبود عوبد والأم أمة حين قالوا: *
*من المفترض أن تكون تلك النبوءات والرسائل التي يوصلها يسوع شخصياً للبشر يجب أن تكون شخصية ونفتكر بها في قلوبنا وعقولنا دون أن نعطيها أكبر من حجمها..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مايو 2014)

تعليق اخير .... النص الكتابى قال"اختبروا الارواح" وليس ارفضوا الارواح


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> تعليق اخير .... النص الكتابى قال"اختبروا الارواح" وليس ارفضوا الارواح


 
الإختبار يا اخي الغالي يعني الفحص لتمييز الصح من الغلط لكي نطلع بنتجية إما نقبل أو نرفض. فالرفض والقبول واردين بعد الإختبار.


----------



## aymonded (7 مايو 2014)

يا إخوتي ليه دائماً تحكموا في الآخرين بعجالة دائماً، قبل الفهم واستيعاب الموضوع، فكل أحكامكم عليَّ خاطئة تماماً بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى، انا لا أدافع عن نفسي إطلاقاً لأني لم أُدافع عنها سابقاً في كل ادعاء من اي شخص، فأنا لا أرفض أحد قط بل وعلى الإطلاق، وفيه ناس فعلاً بيتكلموا من الله وعندهم أحلام ورؤى روحية صحيحة وسليمة، انا ارفض فقط كل ما هو خطأ وأقدم إرشاد لكل نفس حسب ما نلت من نعمة، اما إن أراد أحد لا يصغي ولا يسمع سوى لنفسه ويحكم بعجالة بدون تروي وفهم بالروح بفحص وتدقيق مع صوم وصلاة، لربما يكون هناك خطأ ما، فهو حرّ، أنا ما عليَّ عملته ومن يسمع فليسمع ومن لا يسمع او يصغي فهو حرّ، والمستعجل برجلية يُخطئ دائماً، لكم مني تقدير المحبة الصادقة، وباعتذر لأني وضعت إرشاد او توجيه لم يروق لكثيرين، لكن ما هو موضوع عليَّ سأظل احمله بكل ضياقته وآلامه واكتبه حسب نعمة مخصلنا يسوع، ولكم الحرية في أن تقبلوا أو ترفضوا أو تسمعوا أو أن تسدوا الآذان، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كونوا معافين​


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> اعد قراءة ما كتبته يا استاذ ايمن ..... حضرتك تسرعت
> ولم تكتفى بهذا ..... بل وجهت لى بضع اتهامات ..... متناسيا تعاليم الكتاب الذى تبشر به
> وضعت لك نصوص كتابية ..... ارجو ان تراجعها
> موضوع القديس اثناسيوس كان ردا على الأبن الحبيب عبد يسوع المسيح الذى قال اننا ينبغى ان نساير تعاليم الاباء .... فأوضحت له ان اباء ما قبل نيقية لهم اخطاء .... مثل عدم الاعتراف بسفر الرؤية من قبل اباء الكنيسة القبطية ....
> ...


_______________________________________________

أنا لم اتناسى تعاليم الكتاب أبي الحبيب ولم أوجه لك أي إهانة قط ولم أتسرع، والرؤى لن تكون بحسب رؤية أي استاذ في الدنيا كلها وانا مش استاذ، ولا أدرى لماذا هذا الدفاع المستميت لأني لم أذكر في الموضع إلا كل ما هو عام ولم أخصص أحد أو أي شخص بكلامي قط لأني باتكلم عن الحكم في الأمور من الناحية العامة حسب التعليم وليس حسب الناس وفكرهم الخاص، وشخصك الحبيب هو من تسرع في الحكم لأنك ربط هذا الموضوع بموضوع اتكلمنا عنه سابقاً مع أن مش أنا وحدي من حكم فيه ولا اتكلم عنه معك، بل كثيرين تكلموا ورفضوه تماماً، بدون أن يحدث بيني وبينهم أي حوار عن الموضوع لأن كلامي مع شخصك الحبيب في رسائل خاصة لم يراها أحد سوانا فقط...

أبي الحبيب أولاً أنا لم أُهينك قط لا من قريب ولا من بعيد أنا وصفت الحال بالنسبة للتسرع في الحكم بدون معرفة القصد من الموضوع في الإطار الذي وُضع فيه لأنك ربطه بموضوع آخر تماماً، وشخصك العزيز بترد عليَّ بعصبية شديدة وبتسرع في الحكم وبكلام لا يُصح أن يُقال (وتم نقله لقسم المشرفين)، وانا باحترمك جداً واقدرك زي كل الناس لأني لم أُفرق قط ما بين كبير وصغير في المنتدى كله والجميع يشهد بذلك، ولا يصح أن تقول كلمة حمار، انا لا أقبلها على شخصك العزيز قط حتى لو شخصك العزيز هو القائل، وانا لا أرفض أحد ولا أطرد أحد قط وهات لي حدث واحد فقط فيه طردت أو رفضت إنسان أو حاولت حتى أأثر عليه بخبث لكي يكون معي ضد أي شخص آخر...

وأنا لا أتكلم برؤيتي الشخصية ولا باكتب آيات لا علاقة لها بالكلام، فأرجو أن تفهم القصد والمعنى لأن شخصك العزيز تتسرع دائماً في الأحكام وبخاصة على معظم ما أكتب، وأنا لا ولم ولن أحاسب أحد أو أرفض إنسان، أنا فقط باتكلم في الحق حسب ما تسلمناه من الكتاب المقدس والآباء المُعلمين مختبري حياة التقوى، وكلامك عن الآباء أن لهم أخطاء قلتها بشكل عام جداً وهذا خطأ لأن لم يكن كل الآباء لهم أخطاء ولا رافضين لسفر الرؤيا كما قال شخصك العزيز، حتى يوحنا الدمشقي لم يرفض سفر الرؤيا بل لهُ شرح مطول فيه ولا أدري ما هو المرجع الذي اعتمدت عليه في قولك أن الآباء رفضوا سفر الرؤيا ويوحنا الدمشقي رافضه مع أنه شرحه، ولم تاتي بذكر مرجع واحد لهذا الكلام على الإطلاق ولم تحدد ما هي الأخطاء التي تكلمت عنها عن أثناسيوس الرسولي مثلاً كما ذكرته كمثال للآباء ما قبل نيقية، (ملحوظة على جنب: أنا لا أُأله الآباء قط ولا قلت في يوم ولا اعتقدت أو علمت أو كتبت أنهم معصومين)...

عموماً الكلام لابد من تحديده بدقة، ثم الله لم يصنع كل الناس معلمين، بل أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسل والبعض معلمين، ولو وافقنا على كل شيء يُقال فما هو نفع التعليم، لأن التعليم يضبط النفس ليجعلها تسير وفق التدبير المُعلن من الله في كلمته، ولو لم يوجد روح تمييز ولا إفراز ولا تعليم إذن كان واجب علينا أن نقبل آريوس ونسطور وكل الهراطقة وجميع الذين خالفوا الكتاب المقدس...

يعني مثلاً ييجي واحد والا واحدة تقول انا ربنا كشفلي عن طفولته وتقعد تقول الرب يسوع كان بيعمل إيه في طفولته على وجه التحديد، لازم نكذبها أكيد ونرفض ما يُقال لأن الإنجيل لم يُعلن ولا حد من الذين عاشوا مع المسيح كتب هذا ولا الرسل، فكل من كتبها سيكون خرج عن التدبير...
أو حد ييجي يقول العذراء ستأتي مع ملائكتها قبل الدينونة الأخيرة سنرفض هذا الكلام لأنه لا يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس قط، وهكذا نحكم في تلك الأمور، أو أي حد يخالف التعليم وما يوجد من أحداث في الأناجيل بحجة أن الله أظهر له الحقيقة ويقول الروح القدس قال لي وهو كلام مخالف تماماً للكتاب المقدس بكل وضوح ... كيف نصدقه ونقبل ما يقال ونقوله للناس على أساس انه تعليم من الله..
ورفض الكلام هنا مش معناه كبرياء من أحد، أو التطاول على الناس أو دينونهم، لئلا تكون الكنيسة لما رفضت أريوس كان الآباء متكبرين، أو بولس الرسول لما رفض الرجوع للناموس ورفض بعض التعاليم وحذر منها أو وبخ بطرس الرسول لأنه وجده ملوماً كان متكبر، أو اتنفخ بالعلم، أو كان ترك هذا التعليم المخالف ولو من الله يثبت أو من الله ينتهي !!! فالحكم في تلك الأمور ضروري للغاية، لأن الإنسان الذي يسير بلا تمييز ويقبل أي تعلم وأي كلام، لابد من أن يتعثر ويضل بسهولة عن الحق وحياته تضطرب جداً وممكن تفشل...
 
أما لو هُناك واحد أو واحده اتكلم عن حياته الشخصية مع الله وكيف تاب أو كيف دعاه الله بحلم أو برؤيا أو بأي شيء آخر أو بصورة ما، هذه حالة شخصية بينه وبين الله تخصه هو وحده فقط، لا تتعلق بغيره وليس لها علاقة بالتعليم ولا تخالف الكتاب المقدس في شيء ما قط، فلا نرفضها ولا حتى نحكم فيها على الإطلاق لأنه مش من حق إنسان يحكم فيها، وانا حكمي كله على التعليم فقط الظاهر في ألفاظ وتعبيرات غير صحيحة حسب كلمة الله، ولا أحكم على قلوب الناس ولا على أفكارهم ولا أي شيء آخر على الإطلاق، وطبعاً ليس عندي الحق كله ولم ولن أقول هذا قط، لأن الحق كله تسليم رسولي كنسي من جيل لجيل، ومن يفرز أو يفند الأمور وبفصل فيها بدقة هو من له موهبة التعليم، أو عنده موهبة الإفراز ليُميز بين الأمور.... النعمة تكون معك وصلي لأجلي يا محبوب الله والقديسين.
​


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> تعليق اخير .... النص الكتابى قال"اختبروا الارواح" وليس ارفضوا الارواح



ومين رفض الأرواح وأي أرواح !!!!!
نحن جميعاً ليس لنا الحق أن نرفض إنسان
ولكننا نحكم من واقع تعليم إلهي
وليس كل ما يقال نصدقه
​


----------



## aymonded (8 مايو 2014)

سامحوني اضريت ان أغلق الموضوع واعلقه 
لأني لا أُريد أن ندخل في صراع وجدل لأن للأسف لم يتم فهم الموضوع في إطاره الصحيح
بالرغم من أني وضحت الكلام كثيراً جداً، والموضوع متروك للأخ الحبيب ماي روك يثبت غلقه أو يفتحه كما يشاء
___________________



 *وأقدم اعتذار صريح علني أمام الجميع للأخ الحبيب صوت صارخ *لأني تسببت في مضايقته عن دون قصد مني
  فانا احترمك ايها الأب الحبيب ولا انتقص قط من شخصك العزيز، ولا أقصد اي إهانة لشخصك او لغيرك، ولا اقصد أن أرفض إنسان قط، ولا أقصد ان أتهمك نهائياً بل قلت ما هو حسب تصوري ولكن سامحني لأني أخطأت إليك، ولك كل الحق أن تعاتبني وترفض اعتذاري، ولكني اعلم قلبك الكبير - كما يعلم الجميع - لأنك أب، فلك مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي آمين​ ______

*ملحوظة*: أنا لم ولن أمسح اي تعليق تمت كتابته لكي لا أغفل حق الأخ الحبيب صوت صارخ ولا حق اي أحد كتب تعليق، بل تركت الموضوع كله للأخ روك يتصرف كما يشاء هو، مع تقديم اعتذاري للجميع بلا استثناء.. كونوا معافي​


----------

